# My Burton Step On Experience



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Good review. I second the pant clip issue,though i've been lucky that i never had my pants really stuck when i clip on with my cuff getting caught.I either check my cuff while i'm sitting on the chair before getting off, or if it does comes off the clip when i skate away i just pull my pant leg up then step on.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

That photo in the OP is killing me....................so jealous


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

NT.Thunder said:


> That photo in the OP is killing me....................so jealous



Not much that beats a sunny day above heavy clouds.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

vodkaboarder said:


> Not much that beats a sunny day above heavy clouds.
> 
> View attachment 153370


Love the photos, might have to see if there is a thread just to post photos, can be my go to when I need a pick me up after all the sad news out there.


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

NT.Thunder said:


> That photo in the OP is killing me....................so jealous


Then you may also enjoy these ones. 









2765m (9000ft) up right near Mont Blanc. This was one of the sickest backdrops to snowboard around. 









Shot of the missus moving from skiing to learning snowboarding.


----------



## denkigroove (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi Kyniver, great review! I'm currently in the market for a new boot/binding setup and have my eye on the Ion Step Ons. 

Question on your Ion Step On boot sizing. What is your mondo foot size? Did you follow the Burton size chart? For the life of me, I can't follow that chart because I feel it's a whole US size smaller in recommended sizing as when I try on any boot, it's impossible to fit the recommended chart size.

For example, my foot measures 27cm x 10.5cm (borderline D/E width) so the recommended chart sizing is 9.5US. I am typically a size 10.5US (more like 10.25'ish) in sneakers. So my toes are always painfully cramped up against any boot in a 9.5US.

Is it true the Ions run typically run small? I'm thinking of ordering a size 10.5 Ion boot instead. 

Thanks!


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

@denkigroove — I just updated my post with the length of my foot as well. I'm the same as you 27cm, but slightly wider at 10.8cm — so I recommend getting the 10 US boot the same as me. You could go with the 10.5 US if you want it to be slightly more comfy, but it's pushing you towards wide board territory. On occasion, I feel my toes touching the very end of the boot, so it's definitely a snug fit. I prefer that, since a loose boot is not good imo, especially with the Step On.

So I'm a Mondo 27 (since I'm 27cm), but it's weird because on Burton's size chart, it says that Mondo 27 is size 9 US. No chance in hell I'm size 9. But if you look at the size chart on Evo, then it says that 10US/9UK/43EU is a Mondo 27 'performance fit' and Mondo 28 'comfort fit'. Go figure. Maybe Burton's Mondo is referencing the 'comfort fit' version.

Like I mentioned above, you may get that hotspot issue since you have a wide foot, but I solved it before I hit the slopes and never felt the pain anymore. So you just gotta break your boot and foot in. I always buy my regular sneakers and boots in 10 US, so I went with the same sizing for the Step On. If you typically buy 10.5, then I say just go for that (even though it seems we have comparable feet).


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

denkigroove said:


> Hi Kyniver, great review! I'm currently in the market for a new boot/binding setup and have my eye on the Ion Step Ons.
> 
> Question on your Ion Step On boot sizing. What is your mondo foot size? Did you follow the Burton size chart? For the life of me, I can't follow that chart because I feel it's a whole US size smaller in recommended sizing as when I try on any boot, it's impossible to fit the recommended chart size.
> 
> ...


Have you had the chance to try on a size 9 wide? not sure if photon and Ion are somewhat similar in terms of fit but i have the photons wide sz.9 wide, I have the same size 270cm and borderline wide size(10.4 or 5). The 9.5 normal size hurt my foot when i bought them right at the hotspot. I rode with those boot for two weeks hoping it breaks in but nope! Replace it with the 9/wide once it came back on the shelf and been using it ever since.No issues all.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

compliment for the review 

I have the Ion step on too (and came from ION regular)

and I am happy too about the step on

only one think I will add to your very good review

I found that they actually are really stiff more than the normal ION

special for the flex of the Calf

my mondo chart is 26cm and 10cm wide

and I use to feet the US size 8

I never tried a wide boots


----------



## Mr G (11 mo ago)

kyniver said:


> The short: they are really convenient, incredibly fast to get in, perform very well, but really require you to get the boot fit right and has limited adjustability compared to straps. I would 100% recommend these to any casual and resort rider; less so for performance-focused backcountry slayers. I don’t have any plans on going back to straps, but I would not say they’re necessarily better than strap bindings. They’re different and we’re lucky enough that the world of snowboarding is big enough to have the variety. It’s awesome for us all.
> 
> For more depth, read on.
> 
> ...


Hello everyone, I have had a set of Step Ons since late 2019, I think that on the whole they are fantastic.... however the lack of high back adjustment does cause me issues on my heal edge (or maybe my technique is lacking). On the Burton tutorial re high back adjustment it shows 2-3-4 markings, yet in reality only 2-3 is possible. You need to be careful with this as I have managed to srew the brass insert out of the frame trying to adjust to 4. I have wondered wether I can move the whole binding more to my heal edge (Capita board). Or putting in longer screws, but I worry that this may make stepping in difficult.
Perhaps even Burton could offer some help.... Has anyone else experienced the same issues....
Would welcome any suggestions and or advice. Tks


----------

